# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Những lý do tuyệt vời để tới Canada

## thietht

Đi du lịch Canada trong khoảng từ tháng 2 - tháng 4 thì thật tuyệt vời luôn ý. ^^

*1. Cùng ngắm anh đào và nghe chim hót*



Hoa anh đào nở rộ
Trong khi hầu như toàn bộ Canada chìm trong mùa đông giá lạnh với tuyết phủ khắp nơi, thì tại Vancouver, cây cỏ vẫn mọc tươi tốt, chim chóc rợp trời. Tháng 2 hoặc tháng 3 hàng năm là thời gian hoa anh đào nở đẹp nhất. Trên khắp mọi nẻo đường, đâu đâu cũng có thể nhìn thấy đủ các màu sắc anh đào để đón chào mùa xuân mới sắp đến, cảnh tượng này khiến cho ai ai cũng cảm thấy thư thái và muốn hòa cùng sắc trời ngày xuân.



Xe ngựa kiểu cổ ở Victoria
Anh đào nở trĩu hai bên đường của những con phố lớn tại đây là hình ảnh mà không nơi đâu có thể so sánh được. 
Từ trung tâm Vancouver đi xe ngựa khoảng 20- 30 phút, bạn đã có thể cảm nhận được cái đẹp đến mê hồn của thiên nhiên đất trời nơi đây. Ở ngoại ô, người ta có rất nhiều cách để quan sát hệ thực vật sinh thái trong rừng mưa nhiệt đới, như công trình thử nghiệm được yêu thích nhất tại Vancouver - công viên Cầu treo Capilano. Công trình cầu treo “lúc lắc” này được treo ở độ cao 230 thước Anh (yard), là nơi du khách dừng chân để ngắm phong cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời xung quanh.

Mùa xuân năm 2011, công viên được phát triển thêm một loại hình du lịch khiến ai trải nghiệm nó cũng phải nín thở - đó là du lịch sườn núi. Hành lang không trung này được đỡ bởi một hệ thống cáp treo trên dốc đá hoa cương ngự trị trên cầu Capilano, dẫn du khách đi xuyên qua thảm thực vật trong rừng để tiến vào khu vực hoang sơ, chưa từng bị khai thác của công viên. Tiếp tục hành trình qua các vách đá cheo leo, dựng đứng và chật hẹp, có những đoạn chỉ phân cách giữa du khách và chân các hẻm núi sâu bằng một tấm kính, nếu yêu mạo hiểm, bạn chắc chắn không thể bỏ qua.

*2. Ngắm ngỗng tuyết*


George C. Reifel Migratory Bird Sanctuary Delta - khu bảo tồn các loài chim di cư cách Vancouver về hướng Nam 1 tiếng đi xe, hàng năm có khoảng 280 loài chim đến cư trú hoặc dừng chân trên đường ci cư của chúng, bao gồm cả một số loài rất hiếm, do đó, nơi đây trở thành một trong những “sân chim” đầu tiên tại Canada.

Vào tháng 3 và tháng 4, ngỗng tuyết di cư đến khu bảo tồn này, sau đó, khi mùa hè đến, chúng lại bay về Nga. Nếu như đến Vancouver vào 6 tháng đầu năm, bạn nhất định không nên bỏ lỡ dịp được ngắm cảnh di cư của đàn chim này. Không chỉ có ngỗng tuyết, bạn còn có thể bắt gặp cả các loài chim, động vật hoang dã khác như cò, chim ưng, đại bàng đầu trắng, báo biển, sử tử biển…trong hành trình săn bắt con mồi của chúng. Vịt trời, hạc, và ngỗng Canada đi lại chậm rãi trên mặt đất cùng với chim bồ câu. Có đôi khi, bạn sẽ trông thấy những chú chim ruồi màu nâu sáng, thức ăn ưa thích của loài chim này là phấn hoa và chúng cũng rất thích được ăn thức ăn ở trên bàn tay con người.

*3. Quebec: Mùa ngọt ngào*

Khi mùa xuân mang lại những đợt gió ấm áp, mặt đấy cũng thay đổi diện mạo qua từng ngày. Tuyết dần tan, băng trên sông St Lawrence cũng “đong đưa” mà trôi đi đâu hết, trên lưu vực sông, thác nước bắt đầu nhún nhảy trở lại, hoa cũng đã chúm chím nụ, chồi non đã khẽ nhú trên cành. Mùa xuân đang báo tín hiệu về khắp mọi nơi.






70% sản phẩm siro từ nhựa cây lá phong trên toàn thế giới đều tập trung ở Quebec. Đầu tháng 3, tháng 4 hàng năm là mùa bộ thu nhựa của cây lá phong, mọi nơi đều tổ chức lễ hội gắn với loại cây này, siro của vùng này cũng đem lại một hương vị ngọt ngào mà không phải đâu cũng có được. Tìm đến một nông trại trồng cây lá phong, thưởng thức viên kẹo nóng được làm từ siro nóng hổi qua quá trình kết đông từ tuyết của cây lá phong thì thật quả ngọt ngào khó tả. Keo tuyết, đỗ nướng, bánh rán tráng mỏng quyện với hương mật ong để trên bàn thi thoảng lại phảng phất hương thơm, xem biểu diễn múa hát đi kèm với âm nhạc truyền thong, đọng lại nơi đây những giây phút thật ngọt ngào.


Xuân về trên Quebec, chim muông dập dìu bay về phương Nam. Điểm dừng chân yêu thích nhất của hàng nghìn hàng vạn con ngỗng tuyết cùng với nhạn Canada quay về phương Nam lúc ấy chính là hai bên bờ sông St Lawrence, một trong những lưu vực sông lớn nhất thế giới với lịch sử lâu đời và xuyên qua trung tâm của lục địa Bắc Mỹ. Với chiều dài hai bờ sông tới 1800 km, bạn có thể nhìn thấy những cây đại thụ lâu đời, những hòn đảo tuyệt đẹp, khu bảo tồn các giống chim, các loại động vật có vú ở biển hay ngọn hải đăng. Bất luận trên bờ hay dưới nước, nơi đây đều đáng là xử sở tuyệt vời đang chờ bạn khám phá.

*4. Ontario: Hoa xuân rực rỡ*

Tỉnh Ontario mùa xuân về bỗng biến thành một thế giới rực rỡ bát ngát sắc hoa, màu xanh bạt ngàn của lá, tím ngắt và hồng rực của hoa thực sự như biến thành một cuốn tạp chí về hoa với đầy đủ sắc màu tươi tắn.

Tại thủ phủ Ottawa, uất kim hương trải dài trên mặt đất, thi nhau khoe sắc. Cứ vào tháng 5 hàng năm, nơi đây lại hân hoan tổ chức lễ hội uất kim hương lớn nhất thế giới, lễ hội hoa năm nay sẽ được tổ chức từ 4 - 21/5 với hơn 3 triệu bông uất kim hương nở rộ khắp các nơi của thủ phủ khiến bạn chắc chắn không thể không đắm chìm trong biển uất kim hương tại lễ hội này.


Starford và Jimmy Ricci đã từng được bầu chọn là thị trấn đẹp nhất thế giới, cũng từng được nữ hoàng Elizabeth đệ nhị bầu chọn là thị trấn đẹp nhất Canada. Đại lộ công viên Niagara là đại lộ đẹp nhất thế giới, được miêu tả như một bữa tiệc về thị giác lớn nhất của nhân loại, chính vì thế, bạn nhất định phải đến đây để cảm nhận cái đẹp khôn tả xiết của nơi này. Bên cạnh đó, công viên thực vật hoàng gia Burlington là nơi có nhiều hoa đinh hương hơn bất cứ đâu.

Công viên trên cao thuộc Khu vực trung tâm thành phố Toronto là nơi rất thích hợp cho bạn thư giãn đầu óc. Công viên Edward, nơi hoa đỗ quyên nở ngập tầm nhìn là điểm lựa chọn thứ 2 cho bạn khi muốn thả bộ. Nhà hoa Victoria của công viên Allen đem lại cho bạn cảm giác ngập chìm trong biển sắc màu của những hoa và hoa, những bông hoa ở đây vào mùa đông vẫn khoe một vẻ mĩ lệ kiều diễm đến đến nao lòng.

Trang trại thực nghiệm thuộc miền Trung bang Ottawa ươm hàng trăm loại hoa cỏ, bao gồm cả giống hoa hồng mới nhất, chúng đều có thể chống lại cái lạnh thấu xương của mùa đông Canada, bốn mùa vẫn khoe sắc mới. Nông trang Saunders ở bên cạnh lại đem đến cho bạn cảm giác lưu luyến khó quên với rừng tuyết tùng, cây lá sam cùng màu xanh ngắt bát ngát của rừng thực vật.

*5. Alberta: Chuyến xe mùa xuân*


Do yếu tố địa lý, mùa xuân trên vùng núi Rocky Mount đến có chút muộn, thời điểm trăm hoa trên thành phố thuộc bờ biển phía đông khoe sắc cũng là lúc băng tuyết tại đây vừa mới tan, hé lộ ra màu xanh của chồi của lộc. Lấy công viên quốc gia Jasper của vùng Alberta làm điểm khởi đầu, ngày xuân hoa nở của Vancouver làm điểm kết thúc, bạn hãy bước lên chuyến xe chở mùa xuân này để cảm nhận cảnh quan đẹp đến ngỡ ngàng của tự nhiên nhé.

Chuyến xe mang tên Rocky Mountaineer có nhiều nhất là 37 toa, dài 1000m, chỉ hoạt động vào ban ngày, hành khách trên xe có thể tha hồ thưởng thức khung cảnh bên ngoài. Trong khi xe chạy trong lòng dãy Rocky, độ cao từ từ tăng lên, thì quang cảnh tuyệt đẹp bên cạnh lại càng làm xúc động các giác quan, bạn không thể ngắm điều này trên bất cứ một phương tiện giao thông nào khác.



Tàu xuyên qua các dãy núi.
Công viên quốc gia Jasper là nơi rộng nhất trong tổng thể công viên của dãy Rocky Mount với diện tích 10.878 km2, những cánh rừng xanh rì, những hẻm núi sâu hoắm, những tảng băng rắn chắc, thác nước ầm ầm, nước hồ trong như gương, tất cả làm nên vẻ đẹp hoang sơ hùng vĩ của vùng núi nơi đây. Tổ chức UNESCO đã bình chọn công viên quốc gia Jasper là di sản văn hóa thế giới.

Núi tuyết cao ngất, trời xanh trong vắt, mặt hồ tĩnh mịch, sơn cốc rộng lớn, rừng lá kim rậm rạp choán ngợp tầm mắt, nơi đây, bạn còn có thể nhìn thấy động vật hoang dã của rừng nữa cơ.

Canada tuyệt đẹp như vậy thì sao lại không một lần đến chơi nhỉ! ^^Thật là hấp dẫn phải không các bạn!


(Theo Ione)

----------


## h20love

toàn những lý do không thể tuyệt hơn được nữa...

----------


## lovetravel

đẹp thật đấy

----------

